# Back to FIshing



## pensacola niceman (Sep 27, 2019)

Back to fishing after 20+ years. Can anybody tell me how the fishing is on the 3-mile bridge pier? Is live shrimp still the best bat to use??


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome back to the fishing world. I know almost nothing about pier fishing, but shrimp is hard to beat as a good solid bait


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

The pin fish will take it long before anything else has a chance. Try to net ly or get live finger mullet or live croakers


----------



## Rickey85 (Sep 18, 2019)

That was a long time. Some oldies here still uses shrimp with high success.


----------



## pensacola niceman (Sep 27, 2019)

specktackler57 said:


> The pin fish will take it long before anything else has a chance. Try to net ly or get live finger mullet or live croakers


Pin fish will take live shrimp?


----------

